# Does Calphalon use teflon?



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't find info anywhere that tells me what makes the pots and pan non-stick.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B00008GSX5


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere recently that it does


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

Yes, Calphalon does use teflon for their nonstick. I used to own a few Calphalon pans and now use cast iron. Pretty much any cookware that says it's got a nonstick surface is using teflon unless it's glazed ceramic.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

darn it. I know they have a high end line that doesn't have the non-stick surface. But that is way way out of my price range.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

pardon my ignorance, but what's wrong with teflon?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
I can't find info anywhere that tells me what makes the pots and pan non-stick.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B00008GSX5

yowza, check out the price diference for the good stuf, that isn't coated with non-stick

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...=105014&RN=399


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
pardon my ignorance, but what's wrong with teflon?

bad icky chemicals, not good for you, you don't want to ingest that stuff.


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

I have the hard anondized (sp??) by Calphalon, and I was told it did not have teflon in it.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
bad icky chemicals, not good for you, you don't want to ingest that stuff.

Not to mention that when teflon is heated to a temperature of over 350 F, it gives off fumes that kills birds. Just cause it doesn't kill us doesn't mean the fumes aren't bad for us too.

One thing about the Calphalon One infused anondized pans, it is infused with "a polymer" so that it's nonstick without the danger of the coating coming off, or so they claim. They are not saying that it's teflon, because teflon is a Dupont product. However, it suspiciously sounds very much like polytetrafluoroethylene, which is what teflon is made of.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
pardon my ignorance, but what's wrong with teflon?


They've also found molecules of teflon and the chemicals used to make teflon stick to the pan in cancerous tumors.


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow thanks for that second link my grandma wants a set of pans like mine and I hadn't had a chance to search for them now I dont' have too.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm amazed that I never heard that. not that I don't believe it.

good thing we only use cast iron and stainless-copper.

my husband always says "anyone who needs a nonstick pan to make an omelet should just have a bagel."


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

The "nonstick" Calphalon has teflon the regular Calphalon doesn't (it is just plain anadozied aluminum). The company makes both in their high end line, and I think the less expensive line tends towards teflon (or some other brand of nonstick).


----------



## ArthurGarden (Jan 18, 2014)

*Calphalon* *cookware* *has* stick resistant surfaces made of anodized aluminum rather than the more common *Teflon* coating


----------

